# Filter media not from fish stores?



## k19smith (Sep 6, 2005)

I know there has to be other places to buy media? I know about the the filter floss and batting I get that at walmart and lava rock from lowes or home depot but I was wondering about other stuff people use and where you get it.

I was also wondering I see pot scrubber a lot do you mean the plastic ones?

I'm always looking for new ideas. I read recently about someone using plastic army men.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

There are 2 kinds of pot scrubbers that I know of that are used in filters. One is the nylon mesh that's wadded up into a bun shape and comes in different colors. Then there are the thin green rectangle shaped pads that are also for teflon pans. I think Scotchbright makes one of this type. You just have to be careful that it isn't treated with any cleaner or impregnated with any metal.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Here is pot scrubbies... Usually can ben found at any "Dollar" store in a 6-pack for a buck. To the bottom right is another filter media. It's an air filter that is blue on one side and white on the other. You can find it in a roll at hardware stores


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

do the pot scrubbies work well? could they go into a canister or an AC as media? do they help with mechanical filtration also, or just bio?

thanks for that pic


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Yes they have a lot of surface area for the Beni-Bacteria to grow on for the biological filtration, twice as much per cu ft than bio-balls. I use them in my whisper 60's behind the filter pad... There is a comparison of various types of media HERE.
Too porus for mechanical though.


----------



## Rockydog (Oct 21, 2007)

I use the scrubbies in my fluval 405s - 2 big ones to a compartment. Work great lots of surface area for bacteria - there was a comparison one time that showed scrubbies had the most surface area - nothing else came even close.


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

may be the worst question ever, but would copper pot scrubbers be ok? its all i could find at giant so i bought them, but im assuming i cant use them.

if i put them in my canister will all my fish be dead in 10 minutes, or can i put copper in my filter? :roll:

worst case scenario... the pots and pans in my house will be cleaner than normal.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

NOOOOOOOO, do not use the copper pot scrubbers for your aquarium. Looks like you will be doing a lot of pots & pans.

Do you have a dollar store nearby?


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

As Dewdrop mentioned I've used both types of pot scrubbers as filter media. I used the plastic round ones as bio and the green rectangular ones as mechanical.


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

so dont buy the refills that go with the filter? i have a hob filter and so I dont need to buy those carbon bags (carbon inside the white fluffy bag) but just put those pot scrubbies in there instead?


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

yeah, I have a dollar store. i will find them, these ar ejust what i saw at the grocery store so i figured theyre 1.19, why not. i will check the dollar store. thanks deeda


----------



## natalie559 (Dec 6, 2007)

beachtan-

The pot scrubbers work great for biological filtration, but not so good for mechanical filtration.

You don't have to buy the standard refills- but I would advise either making your own from the green pads mentioned in this thread or from the regular white polyfil you can buy. The pot scrubbers are a great media addition but shouldn't be the only thing in the filter.

What type of filter do you have?


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

double post. sorry.


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

I haven't bought those expensive filter cartridges in over two years and I'm sure I've saved ALOT of money by not doing so. Both types of pot scrubbers as well as pillow batting are cheap and sufficient for most setups...


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

still cant find em, but i did find the stainless steel scrubbers. i see those listed in the link of media options. these work well?


----------



## supadave (Jun 19, 2007)

HONDO said:


> still cant find em, but i did find the stainless steel scrubbers. i see those listed in the link of media options. these work well?


I know they are on that list, but there's something about metal and water I don't like. I just would feel more comfortable using the plastic ones instead.


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

so is the carbon really unnecessary in a cycled tank? I have an overstocked 55 gal and do 30% water changes 2 - 3 x per week, and my carbon bags look brown - my tanks been up a month now. (maybe cuz I didnt rinse the gravel. :roll: wont skip that again!!)

Q: is carbon necessary?


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

in an established tank, carbon is not necissary. it helps remove medications, but other than that it is not necessary. Also, make sure if you need to use medications in your tank, remove the carbon or it will negate the effects of the medications.


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

supadave said:


> HONDO said:
> 
> 
> > still cant find em, but i did find the stainless steel scrubbers. i see those listed in the link of media options. these work well?
> ...


i feel the same way, thats why i ask. i will keep looking. thanks


----------

